# Diagramas Clase D Amplificadores



## gevv (Oct 29, 2016)

Hola,

archivo mixta

1- irs2092, tas5706, tda7490, tda8929 tda8927



parte 2 ir2110, tas5613, tda8920



parte 3  tpa3116 tpa3118, hip4081, irs2092, tas5611, tpa3106


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 29, 2016)

Excelentes tus trabajos!!

Gracias por el aporte, es muy valorado!

Saludos

Juan Josè.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 29, 2016)

Esto es algo en que estoy sumergido actualmente, amplificadores en clase D, ya vienen en casi todo sistema de sonido desde los 2W hasta los de potencia, pero prefiero los comprendidos entre 5v a 30V. 
Hay que tratar a estos circuitos con mas frecuencia , lo unico que me detiene son los filtros de salida, pero con la practica continua acabare con ese escollo. Hay que ver lo minusculo que son, el peso que ahorran y sino fuera por las inductancias son economicos.


----------

